# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO: FISIOLOGÍA Y TECNOLOGÍA DE POSCOSECHA EN UVA DE MESA

## inform@cción

*Objetivo del Curso:* Comprender y manejar las variables que influyen en el deterioro de la uva de mesa.  *Objetivos específicos:*
•    Dominar las principales causales de deterioro poscosecha de la uva de mesa.
•    Entender los principios asociados a las tecnologías de poscosecha en uva de mesa.
•    Evaluar los puntos críticos del manejo de poscosecha.
•    Proponer modificaciones a los protocolos de manejo tradicionales de poscosecha de acorde a la variedad y requerimientos.  *Profesor:* Juan Pablo Zoffoli | Doctor en Ciencias de la Agricultura MSc Universidad Estatal de Oregon – Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile  *Modalidad:*
Curso Semi – Presencial | 8 semanas de duración 2 días de clases presenciales 
Inicio Clases Virtuales: 21 de setiembre. 
Clase Presencial: Primera semana de noviembre.  *Informes e inscripciones:* Telfs: (511) 444-5656 | 444-5660 | 637 – 2791 Correo: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe  IMG_4518.jpgTemas similares: CURSO DE FISIOLOGIA Y NUTRICION DE CITRICOS, PALTOS Y VID Curso Intensivo de Uvas de Mesa para Exportación (24,25 y 26 de Octubre) CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

----------


## inform@cción

Programa Final Curso de Fisiología y Poscosecha en Uva de Mesa

----------


## inform@cción

*CURSO SEMI-PRESENCIAL FISIOLOGÍA Y TECNOLOGÍA DE POSCOSECHA EN UVA DE MESA (para PERÚ)**Fecha*: Inicio 7 de setiembre. *EXPOSITOR*: *Juan Pablo Zoffoli*,  Ingeniero Agrónomo de la Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile, MSc. Universidad Estatal de OregónDoctor en Ciencias de la Agricultura Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile.Profesor asociado del Departamento de Fruticultura y Enología de la Facultad de Agronomía e Ingeniería Forestal de la Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile.Director del Laboratorio de fisiología y tecnología de poscosecha de la Pontificia Universidad Católica de Chile.Dispone de publicaciones de extensión y científicas relacionadas a los principales aspectos críticos que afectan la calidad poscosecha de la uva de mesa. *OBJETIVO DEL CURSO*:
Comprender y manejar las variables que influyen en el deterioro de la uva de mesa. *OBJETIVOS ESPECÍFICOS*:  Dominar las principales causales de deterioro poscosecha de la uva de mesa.Entender los principios asociados a las tecnologías de poscosecha en uva de mesa.Evaluar los puntos críticos del manejo de poscosecha.Proponer modificaciones a los protocolos de manejo tradicionales de poscosecha de acorde a la variedad y requerimientos.    *PROGRAMA SEMI-PRESENCIAL**SEMANA 1: 7 de setiembre al 11 de setiembre (Sesión virtual)*  Importancia de la uva de mesa a nivel mundial Productores de uva de mesa del hemisferio Sur.Importancia de la uva de mesa en Perú.Análisis de los principales países competidores. Material vegetal y su relación con el deterioro de poscosecha Estructura de la baya y el racimo.Variedades y sus causales de deterioro.Factores de precosecha que afectan la calidad poscosecha.   *SEMANA 2: 14 de setiembre al 18 de setiembre (Sesión virtual)*  Fisiología del crecimiento y maduración de la bayaManejo de las principales causales de deterioro de la uva de mesa. _Deterioro biótico_  Enfermedades   *SEMANA 3: 21 de setiembre al 25 de setiembre (Sesión virtual)*  Deterioro abiótico Desordenes fisiológicos HairlineBlanqueamientoPardeamiento interno y externoPartiduraDesgraneDeshidratación.    *SEMANA 4: 24 de setiembre al 02 de octubre (Sesión virtual)*  Manejo de embalaje y poscosecha CosechaEnfriamiento por aire forzado.Manejo de temperatura de conservación.   *SEMANA 5: 05 de octubre al 9 de octubre (Sesión virtual)*  Tratamiento sanitizante con anhídrido sulfuroso. Estrategia de manejo de generador de anhídrido sulfuroso.Nuevas estrategias de control de pudriciones.  *SEMANA 6: 12 de octubre al 16 de octubre (Sesión virtual)*  Tratamientos cuarentenariosEmbalaje.  *SEMANA 7: 19 de octubre al 23 de octubre (Sesión virtual)*  Transporte ContenedorCamiónBarco   *SEMANA 8: 26 de octubre al 30 de octubre (Sesión virtual)*  Implementación de una estrategia para la conservación de uva de mesa Segregación del potencial de almacenaje de la uva de mesa.   *SEMANA 9: SESIÓN PRESENCIAL
Primera Semana de Noviembre, fecha por definir.*  Auditorio en Lima : Por confirmar.   *Inversión*  *Formulario de Registro*    *Preguntas Frecuentes*        *Informes e Inscripciones:* 
(511) 444 - 5656 / (511) 444 - 5660 / (511) 637 - 2791 / RPC 961.820.059  eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe

----------


## inform@cción

*CURSO SEMI PRESENCIAL (PARA PERÚ)  - FISIOLOGÍA Y TECNOLOGÍA DE POSCOSECHA EN UVA DE MESA.* Estimados Señores se encuentran abiertas las inscripciones para este importante curso dictado con el respaldo de la Pontifica Universidad Católica de Chile. Mayores informes en CURSO SEMI-PRESENCIAL

----------


## inform@cción

*Conti**nuan** abiertas las in**scripciones* curso01 (00000003).jpg

----------

